# Furnished flat in Melbourne?



## Zemaitis (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey there guys,

can anyone please tell me estimated price for "*furnished*" 1 bedroom flat in *Melbourne* city? The flat should be fine looking and near shopping center and maybe some other cool stuff?


Thanks,
Zemaitis


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

From my research, between $A600-800 a week.


----------



## WinnethFKPL (May 20, 2015)

There are some that start at $500 as well. Most of these will be in Melbourne CBD, Southbank and St. Kilda areas. There's a company called MICM that does a lot of furnished apartments. They can (most of the times) be a nightmare to deal with but they seem to have a lot of furnished apartments. Conquest Dowlings doesn't have a lot of stock but they are very professional and look after their properties. Tip on renting a furnished apartment: make sure the big appliances work when you inspect them, fridge, washing machine/dryer, TV, stove/oven. These things take forever to fix if they are broken.


----------

